# My yard haunt: pictures



## meestercranky

*The Legend of Real Spooky Place*

Hi... I discovered this forum very late in the season last year and just this month registered, looking for tips and such. Nice little place you have here!

I've begun my yearly upgrade and in looking at past photos, decided to create a website of pictures and video pf how my humble little haunt has grown over the past three years.

here it is: http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/TheGate.html


----------



## TearyThunder

Hi and welcome Meestercranky!!! I like what you have done so far and can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Great job over the years! Welcome aboard.


----------



## slightlymad

Nice web site. My story ismuch the same as yours you will find many talented people here willing to help with any questions you may have. As well as a large pile of inspiration and encouragement.

Better a bald pot then a spot of crack.


----------



## grapegrl

Hello and welcome! Thanks for sharing your pictures and progress!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome Mr. C. Glad you decided to sign on.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome
Thanks for sharing your pics.
I too dreamed to be the "Crazy Guy" down the street with a yard full of fright.
Be careful what you wish for.....Halloween dreams can come true.


----------



## meestercranky

thanks everyone... all the folks here seem really nice and helpful. Based on a few people's posts I have some ideas already. I'm enclosing the cemetery with a fence this year and I had an idea on my own to create a towering ghost that will be blown by a huge fan like a vertical windsock.


----------



## Spooklights

Hi- Welcome to the forum! I know the feeling; it's great to find other people who bought a house so they could build a haunt for it.


----------



## Lilly

welcome home meestercranky.. nice website and pictures good luck this yr with your haunt 
Go Packers


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome meestercranky.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to the forum meestercranky - I like your pics and keep em' coming.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

Welcome to the group, great pictures of you scare stuff. I have been wanting to make a fog chiller like you did but you said the 90 degree bends are too turbulant now I am hesitant about the design. I have seen it on the web, thought it looked ok.


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow meester, I love your website. Very nice. Keep up they great enthiusiasm!

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welocme, welcome!


----------



## meestercranky

Hellrazor said:


> Wow meester, I love your website. Very nice. Keep up they great enthiusiasm!
> 
> Welcome!


the turns are pretty much unnecessary. Just shoot it straight in with a hunk of PVC pipe about 18 in in length. Or longer... just experiment to see what sorks best with you wattage of fogger.


----------



## slimy

Welcome to the forum, Meester. Methinks you will like it here.


----------



## turtle2778

Hey i loved ur pics. Did you get your fog problems worked out? I am making my first fog chiller, its good to see other mistakes so you dont make the same ones.


----------



## halloweengirl

Welcome aboard.Nice pictures.Where did you get that flying bat?Did you make it or buy it?Its awesome!


----------



## meestercranky

halloweengirl said:


> Welcome aboard.Nice pictures.Where did you get that flying bat?Did you make it or buy it?Its awesome!


thanks... I bought it.. there's actually three of them. I've never seen anything like them.. they are also covered with some awful hair stuff. Gross.


----------



## otherworldly

Welcome! Good job on your site and haunt! That's an excellent idea to add photos of the fog-chiller - we built a very similar one but I didn't think about adding photos to my blog, I should!


----------



## dragon flame

Great Job! Like the elvis tombstone


----------



## meestercranky

the first update is up. I built one section of fence today with the able assitance of my 19 year old daughter. Teens with power tools ha ha.

http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-setup.html


----------



## meestercranky

by the way, who knows how to get a banner with a link to post? I was able to post a banner by hosting it on photobucket... but the HTML I put in the graphic doesn't work. I works elsewhere but not as a remotely hosted image, so if anyone with one of those linking banners can tell me what I am doing wrong I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wormyt

Meestercranky loved your web site and pics. Welcome to the forum and keep up the pics. Wormyt


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

meestercranky,

I can see me and you are gonna get along well,I love your site,pics and hard work you've done.

welcome to Hauntforum,one of the best Halloween sites of all!

Paco


----------



## writer93

Great job man, everything looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch

If you goto your signature Mr. Cranky and highlight the link to the image, then there is a button right above to add links. Just click on that and type in your link to your site. It should be golden then. PM me if you have a problem.


----------



## meestercranky

this week's updates are up. Minor really; I got out the foggers and tested them. I am building 2 more sections of fence tomorrow and beginning the ghost sometime this week.

http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-setup.html


----------



## meestercranky

wormyt said:


> Meestercranky loved your web site and pics. Welcome to the forum and keep up the pics. Wormyt


awww thanks wormyt.. thats nice!!


----------



## meestercranky

DeathTouch said:


> If you goto your signature Mr. Cranky and highlight the link to the image, then there is a button right above to add links. Just click on that and type in your link to your site. It should be golden then. PM me if you have a problem.


got it.. thanks much!


----------



## meestercranky

I finished building the fence today, and got one section painted and skulls on top for the finials... go check it out!


----------



## Spookkid

Cool site meestercranky.


----------



## meestercranky

thanks to everyone for their comments.

Got the towering windsock ghost about half finished, there is some pics and a movie of the test run on my updates 2006 page. Check it out if you haven't already.

Thinking about putting the fence up next week with a couple "coming soon" signs...


----------



## edwood saucer

I was scared of Siggy's wailing "fence...fence" then zooming in for a close up and dollying down...

Siggy - you are one step away from Hitchcock!

Great job...


----------



## meestercranky

edwood saucer said:


> I was scared of Siggy's wailing "fence...fence" then zooming in for a close up and dollying down...
> 
> Siggy - you are one step away from Hitchcock!
> 
> Great job...


that's actually my insane 19-year old daughter doing that. nice touch eh?


----------



## meestercranky

I got the fence up today and electrical ran... pictures by tomorrow. Everything's coming together perfectly.


----------



## Nightshade

Meestercranky, Welcome to this great forum. Awsome job on your yard. Keep up the great work. You have great friends here who share your love and appreciation for Halloween.


----------



## meestercranky

I have pics up of the big night now... I'll have video up as well this weekend.

http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-showtime.html


----------



## DeadSpider

Nice pics! Took a bit to download but after it got going was good. Looks like you were very busy!!


----------



## Vlad

Nice work Mr C. Glad to hear that you've got a following now.


----------



## BooGirl666

The fence video is frickin awsome. lol. My fiance said she acts like me. lol. Great job on the haunt. The entry and fence are suberb! And the name is awsome!


----------



## meestercranky

the video highlights are up now...
http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-movie.html


----------



## meestercranky

I have been very busy this week and am sore as $%%^&^ but the main work is finally complete for this season. See it here.

http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/SpookyPlace/2007.html


----------



## BudMan

Nice website. Glad to see you've joined the rest of us crazy people on the block, imagine if we all lived in the same neighborhood?


----------



## meestercranky

I'd actually like that BudMan. let's all move in next to each other!

I updated again today. Since I am in SoCal and we don't have a lot of fall color getting that autumn look is tough. FOrtunately the town I live in has a lot of Japanese and Sugar Maples that turn red and orange right before Halloween.

Yesterday after work I went out to a couple spots and raked up a bunch and used them to cover the ground in my haunt a but. Really is nice looking! Go take a look at my update page. http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/SpookyPlace/2007.html

Tomorrow I web and have a test run with the foggers and have a few people over for my "soft opening" - people who can't come visit on the big night.


----------



## meestercranky

took a little doing but I got pics of this year up finally... I counted 270 kids!


----------



## NickG

the mulch walkway idea is really neat - great way to add a walkway where you need one. Looks like you were a big hit.


----------



## meestercranky

thanks NickG.. and I'm raking it further in this weekend and its winter fertilizer now


----------



## meestercranky

My season officially began this weekend, with the fence refurb ably assisted by No. 1 daughter; plans include the Wailing Tree created by Ghostess (thanks for such a thorough detailing of how to do it!) and a six piece sectional backdrop to obscure the house a bit from TOT eye level.

Drop by and see pics of how day one and two went...

http://tinyurl.com/6akmx7


----------



## scarymovie

your 2009 haunt is cool too!


----------



## Baldzillabill

Wonderful haunt!!! love it all great work!!


----------

